# my reef tank



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 3, 2008)

Another pic with my new digital...this is my 55 gal tank. Only 2 fish at the moment...but lots of corals and 2 clams. Enjoy!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 3, 2008)

That's beautiful!


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 3, 2008)

nice
Look at all those mushrooms! I love that maroon clown


----------



## swamprad (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome tank! Mine should be online in a few weeks!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome!:clap: Another inexpensive hobby!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome Eric! If I could grow mushrooms like that I would have a Ricordia tank going. For some reason Discos and Ricordias just don't like my tanks


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 4, 2008)

I haven't had luck with Ricordea. I have a huge...either Discosoma or Rhodactis...its in the right in the picture...its sort of small in the pic, but it expands to over 6" most of the time. The mushrooms have gotten so overgrown that I have actually taken to killing some of them with kalk paste...they just spread too much and irritate the other corals and clams. By the way, here is a little blurred shot of one of my clams (both are Croceas). Take care, Eric


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm glad you posted the shot of one of your clams. I wasn't sure what they looked like. 

How many types of coral are in your tank?


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 4, 2008)

....speaking of Ricordea I bought the most beautiful orange and blue ric and now it is dying (only like a quarter of it is left, I sure hope it will grow back). Why must the more prettier things be harder to keep!
I have one other ric. flordia and ric yuma that are doing fine, but they are more drabby coloured...I'm not sure if I IDed the yuma correctly. It is five times the size of my flordia.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 4, 2008)

I mainly have Montipora...the skinny ones are M. digitata, the flat one on the right is M. capricornis. I have a few pieces of Acropora on the left. The big one in the center is Pavona, with a Pocillopora on top. The large green coral on the right is Lobophylla....


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2008)

THanx for posting.


----------

